# 90's Dance Party!!!!



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

You're the DJ!!! This party is going to be the bomb!!! 


Lookout peeps!! These were my clubbin days!!! :heart:


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh no you are not sucking me into another flashback XP


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

IByte said:


> Oh no you are not sucking me into another flashback XP


Oh yes I am!! LOL


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

Let the Grunge era begin!!

BTW all the ladies with an accent, that is freaking hot!!


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

IByte said:


>


:heart:


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

Sniff RIP Kurt!


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

:heart:


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

in case if you wondering i am a big NIN and Rage Against the Machine fan 8)


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

ME TOO and LIVE!!


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

Figured this was up Mishele's alley.






needless to say. it's a wee bit vulgar.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 31, 2012)

CAKE - I Will Survive (Live) - YouTube


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/cvsI3jc4pPA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm cheating on this one but too bad....lol


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

I saw him in concert!! He spit water in my face!! LOL


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

I highly recommend this soundtrack


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

unpopular said:


>



Damn you Pop, you beaten me to it lol.  Awesome song an even better video.


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry I had to!!


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

Break time!!


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Trever1t (Aug 31, 2012)

Another of my favorite bands...Cracker


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Trever1t (Aug 31, 2012)

Got to have Faith!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Trever1t (Aug 31, 2012)

In case you need a double dose!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Trever1t (Aug 31, 2012)

ok, if you haven't heard this song.....wait for it!


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

LOL


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

LOL - at my on again off again girlfriend's sophomore Sweetheart they played mmm bop - the dance floor cleared out immediately.


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 31, 2012)

Technically '88 but it was REM's last honest album. 5


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

the 1990's don't provide much material.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

there is a stoner in me somewhere.


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

:thumbup: peaches are goooood for ya lol.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

The situation is serious!!!


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

IByte said:


>


Freakin love this....lol


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

.. as annoying as they were then - these guys are friggin amazing


----------



## Trever1t (Aug 31, 2012)

Anyone remember Vernon Reid???? OMG these guys were really good!



Take us OUT of the 80's.....please!!!


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

mjhoward said:


>




This guy was really tripping on peyote lol


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

Probably the only one hit wonder who's hit was known only as the theme song of a television show. Either way, a quintessential 90's song from _the_ quintessential 90's show.


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

lol


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

how can you post Jane's Addiction and not this song?


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

mishele said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




I love their live album.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

Beat ya


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

Goth ladies yum! yum!


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

macy grey is a-friggin-mazing!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

mish - are you trying to bring up the worst crap imaginable?


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

unpopular said:


> mish - are you trying to bring up the worst crap imaginable?


lol Trying to give all of the 90's some love....lol


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

Natalie Merchant is by far (by leaps and bounds by far) my favorite songwriter.


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

I hate Alanis Morsette, but come on. They're going to take away our 90's license without it!


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry had too.


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

Damn, that lil Irish accent is hypnotic 8)


----------



## mjhoward (Aug 31, 2012)

unpopular said:


> macy grey is a-friggin-mazing!


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

THIS VIDEO IS HOT!!!! :heart:


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

The first white stripes album, a group which likely will be remembered for their influence on early 21st century rock and roll was actually released in 1999.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

mishele said:


> Sorry had too.
> youtube_share;NdYWuo9OFAw]http://youtu.be/NdYWuo9OFAw



This song killed alternative music.


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

mishele said:


> THIS VIDEO IS HOT!!!! :heart:



She needs to eat a stack of pancakes for a straight week. 8)


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

No music video, unfortunately






from the "best album of the 1990's"


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

it's all starting to come back to me now! wooooot


----------



## IByte (Aug 31, 2012)

Close enough, just round up lol.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

I am very unsure why I didn't like these guys then






must have been before I was into new order.


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

LOL


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

*unpopular this is for you........lol*


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

so sexy it hurts!

---

ETA: i REALLY wish I hadn't posted this before seeing that, mish


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

pretty sure these guys invented bath salts.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

HELLLLLLL YEA!


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

2 LIVE CREW!!!


----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Aug 31, 2012)

This is the perfect song to call it a night on!!!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

_*^^very very very cool.


*_Along the same lines


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

I often forget that good music was from the 90's.





Beth Gibbons has the BEST voice.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

was not sure if this was 90's


----------



## Derrel (Aug 31, 2012)

I have no idea why so many non-dance, POS videos have been posted. WHat part of "*dance* party" was so difficult to understand? What was with all this downer chit????
I mean really, WTF???


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

forgotten how much I love Massive Attack


----------



## unpopular (Aug 31, 2012)

Derral is so right! A decade known for rave parties, nonetheless!


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2012)

more macy grey. just because of the awesomeness.


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)

Derrel said:


> I have no idea why so many non-dance, POS videos have been posted. WHat part of "*dance* party" was so difficult to understand? What was with all this downer chit????
> I mean really, WTF???


I needed you last night and you weren't here!! lol


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Derrel (Sep 1, 2012)

Sorry mishele, I was out last night...poolside...last weekend of summer...videos played from my iPhone...bikinis...jokes...conversations...when I got back in the dance party had hit last call...


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Sorry mishele, I was out last night...poolside...last weekend of summer...videos played from my iPhone...bikinis...jokes...conversations...when I got back in the dance party had hit last call...


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## SCraig (Sep 1, 2012)

Now I Remember why I turned the radio off that decade


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2012)

^^ no doubt, huh? everything I can think of - especially for a dance party - was either in the 2000's or 1980's.


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)

SCraig said:


> Now I Remember why I turned the radio off that decade


We'll have a 70's Party for you old people next week.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Sep 1, 2012)

What about for younger people


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2012)

^^ NO DUBSTEP.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Sep 1, 2012)

mwahaha, don't worry, there is still music in this current generation...i think.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2012)

Actually quite a lot of REALLY good stuff. The late 1990's were just awful, crap like this:






Yes, welcome to the "mad at my dad" genre.


----------



## IByte (Sep 1, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:
			
		

> What about for younger people



Nah anything after 2000 got down right lame,  I'm actually going to go backwards.


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2012)

nah ... white stripes, disco biscuits, edward sharpe, apples in stereo ... music is FINALLY recovering from the 90's.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Sep 1, 2012)

I done want to spam, but this is some 2000's music that has an 80's feel to it'


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2012)

JoshuaSimPhotography said:


> I done want to spam, but this is some 2000's music that has an 80's feel to it'
> Little Red - Rock It - YouTube



While I don't hear it in that particular song, a lot of today's music has an 80's feel to it. 

Placebo may as well been from 1984, Foster the People and Gotye certainly have new wave influences.


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)

Is it time to breakout the glow sticks and play some techno/trance? lol We be Ravin!!


----------



## unpopular (Sep 1, 2012)

and a little DnB?


----------



## mishele (Sep 1, 2012)

^^^^^ NO....lol What the hell is that?


----------



## mishele (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Derrel (Oct 26, 2012)

^^^^^^^*Ohhhhhhhhh yeaaaaahhhhhhh!!! * ^^^^^


----------



## mishele (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## unpopular (Dec 15, 2012)

Hunky men always disappoint, Natalie!


----------



## mishele (Dec 15, 2012)

Take that unpop!!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 15, 2012)

mmmmmm baby spice!!!


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 15, 2012)

One of my favorite bands during high school:


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 15, 2012)

Another favorite:


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 15, 2012)

RIP D.L.A.


----------



## mishele (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## mishele (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## shefjr (Jan 18, 2013)

Anyone remember this one?
It's a one hit wonder.


----------



## mishele (Jan 18, 2013)

lol


----------



## mishele (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## mishele (Feb 1, 2013)




----------

